# Ibanez RG1077XL appreciation thread...



## soldierkahn (Feb 18, 2008)

Well, I see them all the time on here for the very high-end and/or rarer of the guitars (2027s, CTs, CSTs, etc), so I wanted to start a thread for us baritone players. I dont think that this belongs in the ERG section considering everything over there is mostly 8 strings and above, but sorry if im wrong mods.

Anyways, post up your love for the 1077's/2077's (we wont exclude you guys just cuz you have a diff trem, lol). Ill start it off by my 3 things i love, and 3 things id love to change about it....Have fun!


OLD PIC OF MINE. I saw this pic and bought it, lol







Here she is now


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 18, 2008)

Yep. I throw my appreciation into the ring, they are very cool guitars


----------



## Makelele (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## soldierkahn (Feb 18, 2008)

much much love, lol. Come on guys, keep your pics comin!

I know there are a bunch of us on here that have this wonderful masterpiece of Ibanez's past lines...


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 18, 2008)

Just some pics on my pc. the black one is MKs i think.


----------



## Scott (Feb 18, 2008)

My old one..


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## Krunch (Feb 18, 2008)

White pickups look so good on these. They're definitely one of my favorite guitars.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Feb 18, 2008)

ugh, I would love a black one of these! Awesome pics guys!


----------



## ElRay (Feb 18, 2008)

Are these still made, just not for the US market? Or is the closest we can come without buying used is the RG7EXFX2?


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 18, 2008)

djpharoah said:


> Just some pics on my pc. the black one is MKs i think.


Actually, I think you'll find that's mine  (Although all the white knobs, pickup stuff has all gone now)


----------



## Justin Bailey (Feb 18, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Actually, I think you'll find that's mine  (Although all the white knobs, pickup stuff has all gone now)



*waving fist in your general direction* CURSES!!!!




 Awesome guitar dude.


----------



## Apophis (Feb 18, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 18, 2008)

An Ibanez RG1077XL is one of the few Ibbys I GAS for. I would love to own one.


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 18, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> An Ibanez RG1077XL is one of the few Ibbys I GAS for. I would love to own one.


----------



## soldierkahn (Feb 18, 2008)

my fave thing about it IS the scale, lol. I love having the extra little space between the frets


----------



## Rick (Feb 18, 2008)

ElRay said:


> Are these still made, just not for the US market? Or is the closest we can come without buying used is the RG7EXFX2?



No, they're not made anymore.

And, yes.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 18, 2008)

I've always liked the 1077XLs, especially with all white pickups.


----------



## soldierkahn (Feb 19, 2008)

i will own a black one someday, and have the zebra stripe pups, lol....


----------



## soldierkahn (Feb 19, 2008)

i cant believe noones posting in here....noone feeling the 1077 love?


----------



## eelblack2 (Feb 19, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Actually, I think you'll find that's mine  (Although all the white knobs, pickup stuff has all gone now)



MK to Soma to Me to 7DT. Keep it in the family


----------



## soldierkahn (Feb 20, 2008)

hahahaha


----------



## John_Strychnine (Feb 20, 2008)

hehe


----------



## Hexer (Feb 20, 2008)

mmmm goodlooking! I'd like one of those! anyone wanna give me an extended scale present?


----------



## -K4G- (Feb 20, 2008)

*i will not enter this thread anymore*


----------



## Coobanez (May 10, 2008)

Want, simply, want. Anybody know of ANYWHERE I can get one of these? or the 2077xl?
Please?
Anybody?


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (May 10, 2008)

WANT


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 10, 2008)

DO WANT!!!!


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2008)

Coobanez said:


> Want, simply, want. Anybody know of ANYWHERE I can get one of these? or the 2077xl?
> Please?
> Anybody?



eBay.

Good luck.


----------



## Azathoth43 (May 11, 2008)

Patients, money and eBay.


----------



## philkilla (May 11, 2008)

Like hospital patients or patience of the mind and will?


----------



## Shooter (May 11, 2008)

How much did you guys pay for those pretty-ass guitars?


----------



## Ze Kink (May 12, 2008)

Shooter said:


> How much did you guys pay for those pretty-ass guitars?



A lot, I think 1100 was what I paid for mine with a flight case. Though everything is really expensive in Finland.

Just put my 1077XL for sale  I'd love to keep it, but I really, really want an 8-string, and with my crappy income my only option to fund one is to sell the 1077XL.


----------



## Ze Kink (May 13, 2008)

And just decided I'm not gonna sell it  after comparing the sc607b and the 1077xl for an hour or so with different tones, the 1077xl is just better. I'm sure the 81-7 is pretty much the reason why the sc607b is so undjenty, but still. Even though I otherwise prefer the SC, the RG just sounds better even with the stock pickups.

Alas, the Sc607b has to go. It's so pretty and fun to play though, I'll miss it surely. Hopefully it gets a nice home!








GAS + bad income = 

Offtopic
I work as a cashier in grocery stores  and I'm not even a permanent worker, I work through an agency (I guess that's what you call it?) because I can choose my shifts freely (less hassles with band practices of 4 different bands). Getting a big sum of money together is so SLOW though 
/Offtopic


----------



## Coobanez (May 13, 2008)

^Dang man, and I thought I had a shitty job, and I'm still the one without a 1077XL.
Well, that's reality for you.
Are these guitars still seen frequently on eBays in Europe? I checked Germany and France and failed. I saw quite a few nice UV's though.


----------



## Ze Kink (May 13, 2008)

Coobanez said:


> ^Dang man, and I thought I had a shitty job, and I'm still the one without a 1077XL.
> Well, that's reality for you.
> Are these guitars still seen frequently on eBays in Europe? I checked Germany and France and failed. I saw quite a few nice UV's though.



Well, it isn't THAT shitty and the salary is nice (9,16 per hour), it's just that my GAS is always bigger than the amount of money I get 

My civil service begins 30.6, so only about a month of this job to go! Though essentially civil service is 12 months of doing some lousy job without getting paid. Beats army IMO though. Why does it have to be compulsory here, damn it!

/offtopic

Dunno about eBay, I got mine from a member of a Finnish music forum. I'm guessing people pretty much hold on to theirs.


----------



## Coobanez (May 13, 2008)

Yeah, I would and I can believe why you are holdin onto yours.
My salary is only $10.50  (Canadian)
But working full time is gonna rack up the cash this summer, I can wait! Then maybe I can hunt one of these babies down.


----------



## Whitestrat (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi guys, I'm new here. For my first post, I thought this would be a nice addition to this thread.

My RG1077XLRB





Here it is next to my JP6... (the JP6 is dwarfed by the baritone!)





Had thought of selling this, but then again, I thought: "how many baritone 7s are in the market?" So I decided to keep it. heh. I RARELY play this, but it's a keeper for sure. My first foray into 7 strings, and a memorable one at that. Made me realise that my hands weren't very big. Heheheh...


----------



## Max Dread (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi mate

I'm quite new to these parts, but nevertheless: "WELCOME!"

Anyhow, as you browse around the site and find beautiful guitars here there and everywhere, and your GAS increases, and you haven't got the money for THAT guitar you MUST have...etc. etc.....

...long story short....if you do decide to sell it PLEASE contact me!

Cheers and nice share

Max


----------



## twiztedchild (Oct 20, 2008)

I want one of these now.... Thanks alot guys


----------



## Harry (Oct 20, 2008)

Whitestrat said:


> Hi guys, I'm new here. For my first post, I thought this would be a nice addition to this thread.
> 
> My RG1077XLRB
> 
> ...





Nice guitars man


----------



## jrf8 (Oct 20, 2008)

ibanez sucks


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 20, 2008)

jrf8 said:


> ibanez sucks


This has to be one of the most intellectually brilliant contributions I've ever seen...


----------



## Max Dread (Oct 20, 2008)

Perhaps he likes things that suck


----------



## Stitch (Oct 20, 2008)

jrf8 said:


> ibanez sucks



Grow up.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 20, 2008)

DO










FUCKING









WANT 



Stitch said:


> Grow up.



Ahah, He's been causing trouble in the 'most metal pic of you and your seven' thread too...

Apparently Im from the eighties....but I was born in '90.

I LOVE THESE GUITARS...


----------



## loktide (Oct 20, 2008)

jrf8 said:


> ibanez sucks



how the fuck do you manage to still have a green rep bar!?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 20, 2008)

loktide said:


> how the fuck do you manage to still have a green rep bar!?



The answer lies in the 'post the most metal picture of you and your seven' - last page, last post by me to him.


----------



## Neil (Oct 20, 2008)

1077s fuking rule! Its my main 7, I just dont play my RG1527 any more lol

I need a 2077 to complete the collection though.


----------



## Whitestrat (Oct 20, 2008)

HughesJB4 said:


> Nice guitars man


 
Thanks... you should see my other guitars... They rawk harder!


----------



## jrf8 (Oct 20, 2008)

i love you guys, youre all my best friends now, have a great day everyone, you are all very awesome guitar players, ibanez sucks so bad that they rulezzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Stitch (Oct 20, 2008)

jrf8 said:


> i love you guys, youre all my best friends now, have a great day everyone, you are all very awesome guitar players, ibanez sucks so bad that they rulezzzzzzzzzzzz



Grow the hell up dude.


----------



## soldierkahn (Oct 20, 2008)

I cant wait to have my replacement body made for my baby!


----------



## Whitestrat (Oct 20, 2008)

jrf8 said:


> i love you guys, youre all my best friends now, have a great day everyone, you are all very awesome guitar players, ibanez sucks so bad that they rulezzzzzzzzzzzz


 
erm... a bad carpenter always blames his tools...

Ever considered that when you sounded bad on an Ibanez, that it's not the guitar at fault?



Neil said:


> I need a 2077 to complete the collection though.


 
The ONLY difference between the 1077 and the 2077 was the bridge right? Even the finish was the same?

Mine is a 2001 piece. I hardly play it, but the neck is still straight as an arrow. It's a killer piece. I'm glad I picked this one up last time and hung onto it.


----------



## Neil (Oct 20, 2008)

^ Yeah its just an Lo Pro changed to an Edge Pro, I'de still love both to compare


----------



## Max Dread (Oct 20, 2008)

Then I guess you'll need a black 1077XL to compare that too......oh how we live in hope!


----------



## Whitestrat (Oct 20, 2008)

Neil said:


> ^ Yeah its just an Lo Pro changed to an Edge Pro, I'de still love both to compare


 
Actually, so would I man... so would I.


----------



## DaRKoN_ (Oct 21, 2008)

Representah!

Apologies for the crappy mobile phone cam, here's my 1077XL with his little brother XPT707:


----------



## GazPots (Oct 21, 2008)

Its a 2077xl but there almost the same thing and everyone loves guitar porn. 



























Lovely.


----------



## RicMX (Oct 21, 2008)

I've never seen such a beautiful guitar. What about the CST? Anyone knows if it's possible to find that model nowadays? I watched on youtube a video where Wes Borland was showing an Ibanez CST 7 string, and it was a great instrument for me


----------



## soldierkahn (Oct 21, 2008)

^ do a search for it. there are millions of threads about it


----------



## Triple-J (Oct 21, 2008)

There's a CST on ebay right now and it looks in pretty good shape

As for the XL series I'd sell EVERY piece of gear I own if Ibanez reissued them just so I could put the cash towards buying a pair, IMO halting the production of the XL's is the 2nd biggest mistake Ibanez ever made the 1st being the Jet King series of course!


----------



## Stitch (Oct 21, 2008)

Triple-J said:


> There's a CST on ebay right now and it looks in pretty good shape
> 
> As for the XL series I'd sell EVERY piece of gear I own if Ibanez reissued them just so I could put the cash towards buying a pair, IMO halting the production of the XL's is the 2nd biggest mistake Ibanez ever made the 1st being the Jet King series of course!



The Jetkings kick ass for what they are man. Cheap, retro, kitsch, and they sound great. I sell them frequently.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 21, 2008)

The other difference between the 1077 and the 2077 is the nut; the 2077XL's is top mounted, wheras the 1077XL has the nut mounted from behind the neck.


----------



## Cancer (Oct 21, 2008)

The 1077 was the first extended scale 7 I ever played, pretty nice too.


----------



## GazPots (Oct 21, 2008)

Stitch said:


> The other difference between the 1077 and the 2077 is the nut; the 2077XL's is top mounted, wheras the 1077XL has the nut mounted from behind the neck.



Doh i forgot about that.

But also the 1077's didn't have a truss rod cover whereas the 2077's do!.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 21, 2008)

GazPots said:


> Doh i forgot about that.
> 
> But also the 1077's didn't have a truss rod cover whereas the 2077's do!.



The 2002 catalogue pictures them without, with the 'XL' printed on the headstock, but 2003 models did come with one.


----------



## Triple-J (Oct 21, 2008)

Stitch said:


> The Jetkings kick ass for what they are man. Cheap, retro, kitsch, and they sound great. I sell them frequently.



I dont hate the JetKing series like some people do I just find them a bit odd coming from Ibanez you know?
I dig the Omar Rodriguez model though which is a JetKing in all but name really and for a neck thru sig at around £200 it's quite a bargain


----------



## GazPots (Oct 21, 2008)

Stitch said:


> The 2002 catalogue pictures them without, with the 'XL' printed on the headstock, but 2003 models did come with one.



Shiiiiiiiit, and there was me trying to be a smartass. 


Learn something new everyday.


----------



## Whitestrat (Oct 21, 2008)

GazPots said:


> But also the 1077's didn't have a truss rod cover whereas the 2077's do!.


 
Huh? My 1077 has a truss rod cover, AND XL printed on the headstock... so what gives? It's a 01 model.


----------



## DaRKoN_ (Oct 22, 2008)

My 1077XL doesn't have a truss rod cover, but does have XL stamped on the headstock.


----------



## Neil (Oct 22, 2008)

No truss rod cover here, and it does have XL, its an 01 model

It would bother me if ibanez's TR covers were actually nice.


----------



## jymellis (Oct 22, 2008)

i appreciate the guitar and all the pics. unfortunately i dont own one. i would appreciate it if someone would sell me one though lol.


jym


----------



## Hubbas (Jan 27, 2011)

Amazing guitar! i have one with a Lundgren M7. sounds great and the playability is amazing, there's not allot of good 7 strings with basswood body which i prefer.


----------



## Kr1zalid (Jan 27, 2011)

Hubbas said:


> Amazing guitar! i have one with a Lundgren M7. sounds great and the playability is amazing, there's not allot of good 7 strings with basswood body which i prefer.


 
I'll appreciate you more if you post pictures of your XL guitar with the necrobump of this thread!


----------



## maxdgad (Jan 27, 2011)

No love for the 970XL's?


----------



## Hubbas (Feb 9, 2011)

Kr1zalid said:


> I'll appreciate you more if you post pictures of your XL guitar with the necrobump of this thread!



yeah man! im just going to do some small "cosmetic" fixes on it first


----------



## 27InchScale (Jan 14, 2021)

Bump on this old thread! Heres my custom RG1077XL, currently being shipped. Started as black, now its neon orange krackle.


----------



## Aaron (Jan 15, 2021)

I have its fixed bridge cousin the RG7CSD2


----------



## HeadofaHessian (Jan 15, 2021)

Geetarguy said:


> View attachment 89056
> 
> Bump on this old thread! Heres my custom RG1077XL, currently being shipped. Started as black, now its neon orange krackle.


This thing is unreal! Love the finish!


----------



## 73647k (Jan 15, 2021)

Geetarguy said:


> Bump on this old thread! Heres my custom RG1077XL, currently being shipped. Started as black, now its neon orange krackle.



This is awesome! Mind if I ask where you had this done?


----------



## 27InchScale (Jan 15, 2021)

73647k said:


> This is awesome! Mind if I ask where you had this done?



Thats a great question for @zimbloth as I bought it from him already refinished. Not sure if he wants that cat out of the bag though? So ill let Nick answer that question my guy.


----------



## 27InchScale (Jan 15, 2021)

Aaron said:


> I have its fixed bridge cousin the RG7CSD2
> View attachment 89082



Dude I tried to buy one of those but was out bid!!! I love that fixed bridge version. If you ever consider selling/trading please give me a shot!


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 15, 2021)

73647k said:


> This is awesome! Mind if I ask where you had this done?



A talented dude I know did it, I can put you in touch if interested.


----------



## 73647k (Jan 16, 2021)

zimbloth said:


> A talented dude I know did it, I can put you in touch if interested.



Absolutely, shoot me a PM when you have a moment


----------

